# pets



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

We will be collecting a new addition to our home tomorrow. Her name is Molly, a 3 year old terrier ( possibly some JT in her).

We took Penny, ( who is the same age, and a Jt cross ) our other pride and joy to meet her. The meeting went well at the time. Waggy tails and happily sniffing each others bum - a greeting of 'hello' I am told.

However, is there anything you can tell/ advise us on how to settle Molly in, (obviously we want to make a fuss of her and make her feel welcome), without upsetting Penny, who, at the moment is 'top dog'. 

Molly used to live with another dog, and on the evidence at the dog rescue, got on with other dogs, so I dont thing that she will be a problem.

I am really excited at the prospect of having Molly, but a little apprehensive that the two will not get on.

I know there might be some issues to deal with, but hopefully we will be able to overcome them.

I know that some of you have more than one dog in the family, so I am looking to you folks for guidance.

Many thanks

Valx


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure why this is under 'France' but, hey ho, I hope that you out there will be able to help.

Cheers Val


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Lavlark said:


> Not sure why this is under 'France' but, hey ho, I hope that you out there will be able to help.
> 
> Cheers Val


Hmmm...........

Well, it's in "France Touring" because that's where you started it. :?

Not to worry, I've moved it into "pets". :wink:

PS: It may help you in getting a response if you use a title that better describes your question - maybe something like "new dog in the family?"

You can change the title by clicking on the "edit" icon above your first post.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It all depends on the dogs characters.

If one is top dog and the new one will accept that then there will be no problem and they will live together harmoniously. 

Problems may arise if the new arrival starts to get her feet under the table and challenges for the top dog position.

I know a member on here had huge problems with 2 bitches neither of whom would back down and eventually had to get rid of one. :roll:


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pets*

First of all, try not to worry too much as your apprehension will pass onto Molly and Penny. I have found that two bitches should get along OK as long as they accept that one of them is going to be the top dog. In your case, and depending on their personalities, it should be Penny, as she is the longest established inhabitant of your home.

The fact that you had wagging tails etc. when they met away from your home is, in one respect, a good sign, but you have to remember that neither was really on `home ground`so had no cause to be protective.

When Molly gets to your home, make an equal fuss of both, so that Penny`s nose isn`t put out of joint, and leave them to get on with becoming acquainted. I have usually found that they sort themselves out if left to it.

More than likely there will be times when they have a disagreement, but that is understandable. Just relax and enjoy them both.

I am part of a pack of seven papillons, all bitches!! But I am the pack leader and don`t have any problems with them getting along.

I wish you all the best with Molly and relax and enjoy them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The rescue kennel will have done an evaluation on Molly and be satisfied with her.

The only advice I would give (as the keeper of 4 Whippets and 2 Pugs) would be to feed them separately at first in case your other dog has an issue with it.

If your other dog has a favourite place to relax, she may feel edgy if the newcomer also likes it.

I am sure that they will get on fine as they are both bitches and there are no Testosterone issues.

Best of luck.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pets*

Thank you all for your comments and encouragement.

If I am honest, my main concern is OH. He absolutely dotes on Penny (considering it took me 20 years to get him to agree to a dog!!! ). He used to call me darling, but not now. Good job I aint the jealous type.

Mind you, it was easier this time around with Molly, he fell in love with her straight away, but is worried that his little darling - Penny will have her nose put out of joint.

As to her favourite place? well she has the run of the whole house, and anywhere soft and warm, she hangs her hat!

OH (Karl) commented that he did not think he could cope with 2 dogs in the bed - to which I replied, we will have to get a bigger one! - Yes, I know, I didnt think we would allow that either, but....

We pick Molly up today approx 2.30. I will give you an update in a couple of days.

Again thanks for your response - speak to you later.

Regards Valx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The dogs usually sort themselves out. I bet you are both very excited. Hope all goes well.

Just over two weeks ago we collected a new puppy and introduced her to our 13 yr old Springer Spaniel.

Our old springer has coped with her pretty well and puts up with quite a lot but does tell the puppy off when she gets OTT eg: wanting to play roughly.

They eat together and we had no problems regarding that from day one. 

Puppy has her own bed but often snuggles up with Jabulile.

We make sure we fuss Jabulile. Mind you Jabulile does pinch the puppy's new toys.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Rita we too have a new puppy!

Won't hijack the thread though we will chat later perhaps?

I would recommend that you put the new dog on a "bread and water" regime to start with. I mean by that do not allow too many privileges until you know her character more. It is not easy to take something away once the dog has become used to having it. I would just feed, exercise etc until you know her character.

If she turns out to be a very strong character then it is best to respect that. Penny will not be bothered. Research shows that most dogs do not mind being the underdog. It is humans that think it is not "fair".

Dogs change homes much better than we think. It is the unknown part that worries them. Once they get over that they are fine. They do not worry about yesterday or tommorow. Pity we do not take a leaf out of their book :wink:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we re homed a 10 month old yorkshire terrier x poodle IZZY last weekend, and we have a german sheperd x whippet Zoe who has never been over friendly with other dogs.  

When we got her as a pup, we had a labrador x german sheperd Judy and she was about 9 and got on fine. And Zoe was 16 in October and bringing the new one into the house never bothered her that much, as long as you still give them the same attention that they have always had. :lol: 

We have always had girls.   Bob.


----------

